# Member Tigger



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone heard from Tigger lately? A lot of his fish decoy carver friends have been trying to get a hold of him.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Decoy hound said:


> Has anyone heard from Tigger lately? A lot of his fish decoy carver friends have been trying to get a hold of him.


He hasn't been seen on OGF for 2 years. He's on Facebook if they know his name. Still in Burton.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you try sending him a PM?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Everyone has tried calling his home phone, disconnected. Facebook, texts, etc. no answer? The Strongsville decoy show was canceled but he didn’t even register for the show? The carving community is worried about him and asked me to reach out to see if I could find anything out since I’m from Ohio, but having no luck? Thank you


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Try the obituary's in his home town. Sadly, I found 2 old friends this way.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I think that he worked for one of Cleveland's news broadcasts. Camera man as I recall. They featured his baits. That was a while back.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

JamesF said:


> I think that he worked for one of Cleveland's news broadcasts. Camera man as I recall. They featured his baits. That was a while back.



No that's Carl big daddy, Tigger is a wood worker, my brother in law worked with him. 

He's been MIA for sure, I've shot him messages on phone and fb no response, I don't think anyone has heard from him.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

K gonefishin said:


> No that's Carl big daddy, Tigger is a wood worker, my brother in law worked with him.
> 
> He's been MIA for sure, I've shot him messages on phone and fb no response, I don't think anyone has heard from him.


Let me know if you hear anything Kevin.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any word?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nadda. Hasn't been posting on facebook either.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Nadda. Hasn't been posting on facebook either.


Hmmm. Still listed on Real Estate rolls.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I sure do miss seeing his work and reading his posts. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

You said he’s from burton?i am originally from there and work around there every week anyone know his real name?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

P


lawrence p said:


> You said he’s from burton?i am originally from there and work around there every week anyone know his real name?


PM sent


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> I sure do miss seeing his work and reading his posts. Hope he's doing well.


Here are some beauties he has on ebay.
https://www.ebay.com/usr/tiggermuskylures


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If he has items on eBay, he's obviously still...."around"....which is good.

Is this the same guy who would film from his kayak and carve wooden crappies?


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Those are all excellent. At least we know that he's still building strong.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

berkshirepresident said:


> If he has items on eBay, he's obviously still...."around"....which is good.
> 
> Is this the same guy who would film from his kayak and carve wooden crappies?


I don't think so. But I could be wrong. There have been many guys, that have left OGF, for different reasons. I have been a member for a while, and have noticed changes, and challenges amongst the members in the past few years. I am a member on many different sites. Some of these sites will not tolerate any type of of disrespect. I don't have any so called friends on this site. It's a matter of distance and time, that makes it hard. The last big change to OGF, that some people were not comfortable with.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

He’s alive and kicking my brother knows his neighbor and they talk to him regularly because there kids play together.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

berkshirepresident said:


> If he has items on eBay, he's obviously still...."around"....which is good.
> 
> Is this the same guy who would film from his kayak and carve wooden crappies?


He was not the kayak photo guy. He's a lure maker, gave a fishing presentation at I think it was E55th. Big Lake Erie walleye guy. Thankfully he's alive and kicking.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Great to know that John's ok and still building. Thanks guys.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

He exited the cave, he posted on FB and has some baits on ebay right now.


----------

